# I am looking for a good makeup brush manufacturer



## beautyofmakeup (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,
So I've been wanting to start my own makeup brush line and I have no idea of what brush manufacturers are good.  Can anyone reccomend any companies?


----------



## laceface (Jan 22, 2010)

brushesbykaren.com


----------



## beautyofmakeup (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking into products from Lady Burd Cosmetics and Crown Brush.  Which ones are better from these two manufacturers?  How does Brushes by Karen compare to these two companies?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 28, 2010)

i really like hakuhodo brushes
Hakuhodo USA


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

Crown Brush is great. They are in Indiana. They wouldn't be brushes designed FOR YOU custom, but you can choose whatever brushes from their line and get a quote for having them imprint them with your business. 

If I had the money and resources, I was actually thinking of doing this myself so I could make a little extra money on my clients.


----------

